# Home depot to stop selling GAF. Fact or speculation?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I heard from a sorta reliable source that in the near future Home Depot will no longer be selling GAF. Home Depot is GAF's #1 customer. Supposedly they will be switching to owens corning so they can go heads up with Lowes. 

I don't know if it's true but if it is, you heard it here first


----------



## River_Roofing (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard that Home Depot bought a warehouse full of the Elk/Gaf shingles from a plant that Gaf shut down. 

Thats why they're the cheapest (cost wise) shingles around here, at least.


----------

